
Restoring and MIDI-Fying a Baby Grand Piano - weinzierl
https://jacquesmattheij.com/midi-fied-baby-grand-piano/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23562784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23562784)

